# Grand river pic.



## bower112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Is this a male or female, and how can u tell?


----------



## Auk23 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say female


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

It's a Roe Wagon.


----------



## riverhack (Jul 2, 2011)

I forgot who said it but step on it and see if it squirts comes to mind...sorry had to say it, but look female ya can tell looking at the head..


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

bower112 said:


> Is this a male or female, and how can u tell?


Is a very healthy HOG is what that is !!!!!!!! nice fish


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hen rounded head little to no kyle and filled with eggs!


----------



## jfindsfish (Sep 15, 2011)

ITS A GIRL. BUT no really it is . bottom jaw sticks out on males


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

definately no kyle

How you been Tom?

Jason


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

j_blocker said:


> definately no kyle
> 
> How you been Tom?
> 
> Jason


Been awhile I'm good thanks! I hope all is well with you.


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like a nice, clean Little Manistee Female. Skein is still really tight though, and nice bullet shaped body. Congrats!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Chef T said:


> Looks like a nice, clean Little Manistee Female. Skein is still really tight though, and nice bullet shaped body. Congrats!!


Now there is a name I have not seen since the last time I was in Newman Outfitters! Good to see your still around! I hope all is well take care.

Tom


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

steelheader007 said:


> Now there is a name I have not seen since the last time I was in Newman Outfitters! Good to see your still around! I hope all is well take care.
> 
> Tom


Doing good, trying to fit in some fishing in between life and kids. Hope to see you out there one day.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

"Roe Wagon" LMFAO! 

This is gonna be used in my next thread title.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

So who is gonna be first to title a post about an un-stocked stream and call it a ROE WAGON FUNNEL??? Phil? Carpman??? Mepps??? Brodg???? Come on I know it will be one of ya.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

How big until its a Roe Boat?


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> So who is gonna be first to title a post about an un-stocked stream and call it a ROE WAGON FUNNEL??? Phil? Carpman??? Mepps??? Brodg???? Come on I know it will be one of ya.


Sounds like a contest Josh! LOL 

I'll have to catch a roe wagon first. This going back to college thing has really cramped my season so far.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

brodg said:


> Sounds like a contest Josh! LOL
> 
> I'll have to catch a roe wagon first. This going back to college thing has really cramped my season so far.


I'm so glad you guys are having fun with this. This goes to show just how creative we can be! I do like roe wagon!


----------

